# Stacy Lewis moves to #1 in the World!



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Stacy Lewis is now the new #1 player in the world!

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Stacy Lewis Moves to #1 in the World.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I didn't realize it goes all the way back to Beth Danial since another American had been #1. Somehow, I thought Christie Kerr had been #1 at some point in time.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

DennisM said:


> I didn't realize it goes all the way back to Beth Danial since another American had been #1. Somehow, I thought Christie Kerr had been #1 at some point in time.


Cristie was #1 before Yani. But it only lasted a few weeks.


----------

